# hacer/dar placer



## Antpax

Hola a tothom,

El diumenge veient la F1, vaig sentir a Joaquin Viladeprat dir "estamos por encima del fútbol y es algo que me hace mucho placer", i em vaig sonar estrany perquè en Castellà diríem "me da placer (me da gusto)", y vaig pensar, pot ser qué en Català l´expressió és "fer placer", en lloc de "donar placer"? És així?

Graciès per endavant i corregiu el meu Català, si us plau.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ai, Antpax, no sé què dir-te, però fins i tot en català la frase en sonaria estranya. Mira que moltes coses que en castellà es *donen*, en català es *fan*; però per *plaer* en el context que planteges...

A veure, jo diria:

"M'és tot un plaer" 

o

"Em representa un enorme plaer"

Potser vaig errada, però el "dar placer" sexual sí que diría que en català és "donar plaer" (o provocar).

A veure què ens diuen els altres


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Hola a tothom,
> 
> El diumenge veient la F1, vaig sentir a Joaquin Viladeprat dir "estamos por encima del fútbol y es algo que me hace mucho placer", i em vaig sonar estrany perquè en Castellà diríem "me da placer (me da gusto)", y i vaig pensar, pot ser que qué en català l´expressió sigui "fer placer", en lloc de "donar placer"? És així?
> 
> Graciès per endavant y i corregiu el meu Català*, si us plau.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
* Jo diria: corregiu-me el català.

Súper bé, Ant!


----------



## chics

Hola!

Penso igual que la TPS. Afegeixo que alguns amics francesos diuen "fer plaer" quan volen dir "em fa il·lusió"; potser en J.Viladeprat també té amics francesos que li confonen...


----------



## Antpax

Moltes Graciès TPS i Chics sou els millors. També potser que simplement Viladeprat se ha equivocat.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

De res, Ant! 

Per cert: "També pot ser que simplement Viladeprat s'hagi equivocat".

Quant a això que diu la Chics dels francesos, el italians també diuen "fare piacere": "Em fa molta il·lusió veure't": "Mi fa molto piacere vederti".

Fins a la propera!


----------



## Dixie!

Estic d'acord amb TPS. La frase que va dir el Viladeprat aquest sona molt malament, de fet jo diria que en català és incorrecta.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bé, segons l'explicació d'Antpax, la va dir en castellà i el nostre forer es demanava si era una interferència del català


----------



## Tige

Jo crec que pot ser interferència del català si és una traducció de "em fa goig", "m'ha fet molt goig"...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tige said:


> Jo crec que pot ser interferència del català si és una traducció de "em fa goig", "m'ha fet molt goig"...


 
A mi aquest ús reflexiu em sona molt del llenguatge poètic. Ho dieu a la teva zona, Tige?

El que sí que he sentit tota la vida és "fer goig" per dir que una cosa o persona té molt bon aspecte: "El menjador amb aquestes plantes et fa molt de goig"; "La Maria ja està recuperada i fa molt de goig".


----------



## RIU

Hola a tots, 

Tant en castellà com en català l'expresió que jo faria servir es la següent:

"estamos por encima del fútbol y es algo que _me place_"

_Estem per sobre del futbol i això em plau._


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs saps que jo en castellà optaria per "me complace"?


----------



## RIU

TDS, 

Cert, pero exactament, quina diferència hi ha entre em plau i em complau?


----------



## Tige

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> A mi aquest ús reflexiu em sona molt del llenguatge poètic. Ho dieu a la teva zona, Tige?


 
Ara em fas dubtar!... És la primera expressió que em va vindre al cap quan vaig llegir el fil, però si no faig cas a la primera intuició i penso les coses, m'embolico molt, perquè a vegades els idiomes es barregen al cap, com li va passar al que va dir "me hace placer"...  Ho preguntaré a la family per assegurar-me'n...


----------

